# Handling a US dollar cheque in France



## rynd2it

Has anyone found a reasonable way to deposit a US dollar cheque in France, exchange it for Euros or any other way to use it?
No use telling the sender to do a wire transfer - we're talking about the US Treasury here and they will NOT use direct deposit or transfer - I asked.
Transfer wise is no help either, they can't handle cheques.


----------



## Bevdeforges

First place to try is your local bricks and mortar bank. I was surprised to find that more and more of them here will take US $ checks - and did so with the "Covid checks" sent out by the Treasury. Also, if you have an online bank (like Hello Bank or Monabanq) they may actually take US $ checks with no service fees for deposit in your account with them. Surprised me, too - cause they used to charge big bucks for a foreign check. DH had no problem with LCL (Credit Lyonnais) accepting his US dollar check for deposit.


----------



## PinkUnicorn

You don't have a US bank account?


----------



## rynd2it

PinkUnicorn said:


> You don't have a US bank account?


No, the nice people at TIAA closed it because "we don't process for non resident clients". It is not possible to open a new account unless resident.


----------



## rynd2it

Bevdeforges said:


> First place to try is your local bricks and mortar bank. I was surprised to find that more and more of them here will take US $ checks - and did so with the "Covid checks" sent out by the Treasury. Also, if you have an online bank (like Hello Bank or Monabanq) they may actually take US $ checks with no service fees for deposit in your account with them. Surprised me, too - cause they used to charge big bucks for a foreign check. DH had no problem with LCL (Credit Lyonnais) accepting his US dollar check for deposit.


Credit Agricole will take it but the last time I did it their fees and the exchange rate were horrible. I was hoping to find a service like Transferwise


----------



## Bevdeforges

rynd2it said:


> Credit Agricole will take it but the last time I did it their fees and the exchange rate were horrible. I was hoping to find a service like Transferwise


If CA is your bank, ask again now. I know LCL used to charge an arm and a leg to process US checks, but DH asked them when he got a check from the US Treasury and they have apparently really cut their fees (or maybe rolled them into the exchange rate). Perhaps they are anxious about the competition, but Monabanq will now take US checks for deposit with no fee. No idea what's happening, but things do seem to be changing.


----------



## PinkUnicorn

I just saw that paypal claims to be able to cash a check:








Cash a Check Online | Instant Check Cashing | PayPal US


Cash




www.paypal.com




Although I have a paypal account, I've never used that feature before.


----------



## rynd2it

PinkUnicorn said:


> I just saw that paypal claims to be able to cash a check:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cash a Check Online | Instant Check Cashing | PayPal US
> 
> 
> Cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.paypal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have a paypal account, I've never used that feature before.


That page does not exist if the PayPal account is in France and, if I recall when I moved to France, I had to close my old account and open a new one.

However, Credit Agricole happily took my check and told me there would be NO fees for handling it. I await the result to see what sort of exchange rate I get, watch this space.


----------



## Chrissippus

rynd2it said:


> No, the nice people at TIAA closed it because "we don't process for non resident clients". It is not possible to open a new account unless resident.


Generally true, but the exception is State Department Federal Credit Union, sdfcu.org. They will open an account for a US citizen expat. They are sticklers for documentation, but it is doable. I opened my account with them while living in Thailand and a couple of years later my wife opened her own account at SDFCU.

And they are my favorite bank for several reasons. For example, if you have your SS or other pension payment direct deposited to your account at SDFCU you can get "emeritus member" status, the chief advantage of which is to be able to do domestic wire transfers at $6 a pop. That feature is especially valuable if your French bank is also a US bank with an ABA number, for example, Credit Agricole, and many others. In that case a wire transfer from your SDFCU account to your CA account will only cost $6 plus whatever CA charges to receive it. The transfer takes a few hours and has no limit as far as I know. 

They also offer no-foreign-transaction fee credits cards with refunds of 1.5%. You can deposit a US check to your SDFCU account either via the cell phone app or by uploading a scan to the website.


----------



## Bevdeforges

SDFCU does indeed sound like a nifty outfit - however membership is limited to those who have worked for the State Department, their immediate family members and members of certain specific associations. I assume you're talking mainly about Americans who need to maintain a US bank account for whatever reason. However, after a certain period of time you may find that that is less and less necessary. I wonder, too, if it would be possible to open an account there once you have taken up residence overseas. The list of documents required to sign up seems to stress US source documents.


----------



## Chrissippus

You can qualify for membership in SDFCU by joining American Consumer Council or American Citizens Abroad for a nominal, one-time fee. And there is a list of other qualifying organizations as well. My wife and my father opened accounts there based on my being a member.

Yes, you can open an account at SDFCU after you have already moved abroad. I had been living in Thailand for seven years when I opened my account. My wife opened hers a few years later.

You need to show documents that establish your US citizenship, such as a passport. But you also need documents that identify your foreign address. In my case I used some water bills and also a copy of my lease, which happens to be in English.

I expect always to need US banking and SDFCU is not my only US bank. I think it's best to receive my SS benefits to a US bank, to pay my Federal income tax from a US bank, and to pay bills such as US credit card bills, both because they have fraud protection whereas Thai credit cards do not and to maintain a US credit rating in case I ever were to return. Among other reasons. 

For those of us who would not consider giving up US citizenship, US banking and brokerage relationships are essential.


----------



## rynd2it

Credit Agricole deposited my US dollar cheque, but I now discover they have separately billed fees and exchange rate amounts


----------



## MoldyHenry

So Wells Fargo would not let me keep my account without a US residence. So it sound like my option is to get and account with SDFCU and transfer all my Wells Fargo assets. Am I right?


----------



## Bevdeforges

MoldyHenry said:


> So Wells Fargo would not let me keep my account without a US residence. So it sound like my option is to get and account with SDFCU and transfer all my Wells Fargo assets. Am I right?


US residence or US mailing address? There are banks that seem set on closing out all their non-US based customers. But many of those just want you to give them a US address (which avoids a whole bunch of hassles for them). If you have someone in the US - friend, family, etc. - who will let you use their address as a "mail stop" it may suffice.


----------



## Chrissippus

MoldyHenry said:


> So Wells Fargo would not let me keep my account without a US residence. So it sound like my option is to get and account with SDFCU and transfer all my Wells Fargo assets. Am I right?


Exactly. SDFCU is in every respect a better bank than Wells Fargo, which has a long and continuing history of abusing customers.


----------



## hayden50

rynd2it said:


> Credit Agricole deposited my US dollar cheque, but I now discover they have separately billed fees and exchange rate amounts


I have a USA check from an office space rental deposit. I now live in France and the check is being posted to me soon. 

I bank with CIC and I'm wondering what is the timeline on cashing a USA check in France? ie. how long does it take? Do I need to post it? or can I just take it into the bank? The check I have says "VOID after 3 months", and I'm already 1 month in. 

Any advice much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I would just take it into your bank and ask the question directly. The banks have various arrangements on the international front. But it's not free of costs for them to clear a foreign check (especially with the US) so it's logical to assume that there will be fees involved.


----------



## RayRay

rynd2it said:


> No, the nice people at TIAA closed it because "we don't process for non resident clients". It is not possible to open a new account unless resident.


David

It's unfortunate that your US bank closed your account. If you'll only rarely get US checks and they're not in large amounts, suffering your French bank's fees and poor exchange rate may be the easiest / least bad way to go <s>. 

If you will be receiving US checks regularly and/or they're in substantial amounts, you don't want to lose a significant amount to fees and exchange rates. The only way I know to control that is to get the check deposited into the US banking system, then transfer the money using any of the Forex services (like Wise) where you can watch the exchange rate and make the transfer when it suits you. 

The US State Department credit union is open to anyone to join, including expatriates living abroad. Here's the home page URL (which includes instructions for joining): Membership | SDFCU. 

On the "Benefits" page (Membership | SDFCU), you'll note that SDFCU offers a mobile banking app that allows one to deposit checks remotely. That would give you the ability to deposit your US check using the camera on your mobile phone or tablet. 

Best of luck. 

Ray


----------



## rynd2it

RayRay said:


> David
> 
> It's unfortunate that your US bank closed your account. If you'll only rarely get US checks and they're not in large amounts, suffering your French bank's fees and poor exchange rate may be the easiest / least bad way to go <s>.
> 
> If you will be receiving US checks regularly and/or they're in substantial amounts, you don't want to lose a significant amount to fees and exchange rates. The only way I know to control that is to get the check deposited into the US banking system, then transfer the money using any of the Forex services (like Wise) where you can watch the exchange rate and make the transfer when it suits you.
> 
> The US State Department credit union is open to anyone to join, including expatriates living abroad. Here's the home page URL (which includes instructions for joining): Membership | SDFCU.
> 
> On the "Benefits" page (Membership | SDFCU), you'll note that SDFCU offers a mobile banking app that allows one to deposit checks remotely. That would give you the ability to deposit your US check using the camera on your mobile phone or tablet.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Ray


It is very unlikely I will get any more checks from the US so the bank is the way to go. I just (Finally!) received the third stimulus check for $1400, deposited with the bank - Credit Agricole - and their fees were €38.45 and the exchange rate was identical to that on XE.com. It took less than 5 days to clear


----------



## bhamham

RayRay said:


> The US State Department credit union is open to anyone to join, including expatriates living abroad. Here's the home page URL (which includes instructions for joining): Membership | SDFCU.
> 
> On the "Benefits" page (Membership | SDFCU), you'll note that SDFCU offers a mobile banking app that allows one to deposit checks remotely. That would give you the ability to deposit your US check using the camera on your mobile phone or tablet.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> Ray


Ray, how does SDFCU do their 2-step verification? By email or phone/text? Thanks.


----------



## RayRay

bhamham said:


> Ray, how does SDFCU do their 2-step verification? By email or phone/text? Thanks.


My apologies...I do not remember how they confirm, though I also seem to recall that it was done in a way that I could do from France. In our case, if they required a US phone number (that rings in France), we have that (VoIP telephony is a marvel). 

If you begin the process of requesting an account, my best recollection is that it's clear how they'll request confirmation. 

Ray


----------



## RayRay

bhamham said:


> Ray, how does SDFCU do their 2-step verification? By email or phone/text? Thanks.





rynd2it said:


> It is very unlikely I will get any more checks from the US so the bank is the way to go. I just (Finally!) received the third stimulus check for $1400, deposited with the bank - Credit Agricole - and their fees were €38.45 and the exchange rate was identical to that on XE.com. It took less than 5 days to clear


David

Sounds like the best approach in the circumstances. 

My wife's private pensions will only deposit to a US bank, which given the size of both organizations was a surprise to us at the time. As a result, we're committed to having a US bank account. I used to get US residual checks that I deposited using our US bank's mobile app. Happily, those are now all direct deposited. 

Ray


----------



## bhamham

Cheers, Ray!


----------



## RayRay

As I mentioned earlier, I hadn't set up an account with the US State Department Federal Credit Union before because we have a US Bank. However, I thought perhaps it would be prudent to do so, just in case we ever need it. 

I went all the way through the process today. 

The website requests phone numbers in two locations. The first time a phone number is requested, the only type of phone number one may submit is a US area code + telephone number. I did not see anywhere one could change the country or country code. 
When the website requests one's address and telephone numbers, it allows one to select the country code from a drop list for one's mobile and home phone numbers as well as for one's address (and France is the 1st country on the list even though the balance of the list is alphabetical). 
I didn't think to look for an alternate way of setting up an account at the time, but it occurs to me now that if one phones or emails, perhaps the Member Services team will provide assistance. Below are the Member Services phone numbers and email address:
​+1 (703) 706-5000​+1 (800) 296-8882​[email protected]​
Best of luck.

Ray


----------



## Chrissippus

bhamham said:


> Ray, how does SDFCU do their 2-step verification? By email or phone/text? Thanks.


Email or SMS, your choice.


----------



## RayRay

I don't know yet. They have enough information to email me, SMS me on my French mobile, call my US phone # (which rings in France) or call my French mobile or home phone numbers. They asked for a communication preference and I said Email. We shall see.


----------



## bhamham

I got this reply from SDFCU when I asked about joining from overseas, saying that I had to be a member of American Citizens Abroad ($70/yr) and no special privileges if I have my social security directly deposited (someone mentioned this in another thread).

I still have a US address for the time being so will probably go that route with my membership in the American Consumer Council (I think it was $15 one time fee)

_"Thank you for your email. We appreciate this opportunity to assist you._
_
American citizens living overseas may qualify for SDFCU membership if they are a member of American Citizens Abroad (ACA). If you are not an ACA member, you may view their website www.americansabroad.org for more information and to join.

If you are already a member of ACA, to begin the process of opening an account with us, you may complete the membership application on our homepage www.sdfcu.org under the ‘Join’ link.

Please click here for the list of required documents needed to apply for membership. Providing the requested documents does not guarantee an applicant will be approved for membership. Your application will be placed in queue for review with our New Accounts department and they will update the status or send messages to you regarding any further info, directly through the application system itself. 

Unfortunately, members will not have special benefits for having their monthly US Social Security deposited to their accounts.

If you have any questions, please contact us at [email protected] or call 703-706-5000 (800-296-8882).

Thank you for your correspondence and banking with SDFCU.

Sincerely,

Brandon Williams-Price_
_State Department Federal Credit Union"_


----------



## Chrissippus

bhamham said:


> I got this reply from SDFCU when I asked about joining from overseas, saying that I had to be a member of American Citizens Abroad ($70/yr) and no special privileges if I have my social security directly deposited (someone mentioned this in another thread).
> 
> I still have a US address for the time being so will probably go that route with my membership in the American Consumer Council (I think it was $15 one time fee)
> 
> _"Thank you for your email. We appreciate this opportunity to assist you._
> 
> _American citizens living overseas may qualify for SDFCU membership if they are a member of American Citizens Abroad (ACA). If you are not an ACA member, you may view their website www.americansabroad.org for more information and to join.
> 
> If you are already a member of ACA, to begin the process of opening an account with us, you may complete the membership application on our homepage www.sdfcu.org under the ‘Join’ link.
> 
> Please click here for the list of required documents needed to apply for membership. Providing the requested documents does not guarantee an applicant will be approved for membership. Your application will be placed in queue for review with our New Accounts department and they will update the status or send messages to you regarding any further info, directly through the application system itself.
> 
> Unfortunately, members will not have special benefits for having their monthly US Social Security deposited to their accounts.
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact us at [email protected] or call 703-706-5000 (800-296-8882).
> 
> Thank you for your correspondence and banking with SDFCU.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Brandon Williams-Price_
> _State Department Federal Credit Union"_


I have had an account with SDFCU for the past five years. Based on direct deposit of my SS benefits I applied for and received "emeritus status," the chief benefit of which is a reduction in the fee for a domestic wire transfer from $20 to $6. I do one such transfer every month to Bangkok Bank in Thailand, which is a US bank with an ABA number. I just did such a transfer on June 1 and was charged $6. I don't know why the SDFCU rep denied the existence of such a benefit. It may be that emeritus status is no longer offered to new accounts or the representative may be misinformed. When you talk with them again be sure to ask about "emeritus member status" and ask to speak to a manger if the CSR doesn't know what you are talking about.

When I move to France I expect to be able to do a domestic wire transfer at the reduced rate to a French bank that has an American ABA number, of which there are several. 

When I opened my account I had to join some affinity group, but it was a one-time fee only.


----------

